# Gulf Beaches - Tampa



## Tampa_Kevin (Aug 11, 2003)

New to the board. Anyone fish the Gulf Beaches around Tampa?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Welcome to the Board Tampa_Kevin*

I live and fish on the east coast but stick around there are a few anglers from your neck of the wood 's here. They will be by.


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

I fish the piers, (Redington, Ft. Desoto Gulf pier, the skyway bridge north) any where from land in the intercoastal and a little surf fishing.


----------



## Tampa_Kevin (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the responses.

I spend quite a bit of time on Redington Beach. The place I stay is about a half mile north of the pier. With the family it is a little more convenient to surf fish rather than fish the pier. Any suggestions on bait, rigs, hook size/type, times, tides, etc.?

I do most of my fishing in fresh water, so saltwater is a little foreign to me. I've also done some Red fishing out over oyster bars.

I've tried a little bottom-fishing with squid but didn't have much luck. I may not be getting the cast out far enough. Most of my cast end up in the deeper water between the beach and the sandbar.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

FLPierffisherman...

Can you fish the skyway pier 24/7?

My father-in-law has a little 21' RV that I would love to drive over from Orlando and do an all-nighter. 

Any security concerns on the pier after dark?

Thanks!


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

MarkDido


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

MarkDido

You can fish the skyway 24/7. I have not fished there after dark. Have not heard of any security concerns.


----------



## sonofabeach (Jul 18, 2003)

If you want to travel a little, try the last bridge west on the highway 60 causeway going to Clearwater. Fish the N.E. side of bridge, some nice holes near the 2nd or 3rd row of pile-ons just north of bridge. Stayed out of town a few years back and did real well out there. Black drum on crabs to 30 lbs, smaller red drum, trout and snook on artificials. Lot of sheephead on smaller crabs around pile-ons. Even caught 1 spanish mackeral, decent size, there.


----------



## Tampa_Kevin (Aug 11, 2003)

sonofabeach,

are you talking about down there near where the drive-on public beach is?

-Kevin


----------



## sonofabeach (Jul 18, 2003)

Yea, its right near the drive on beaches but on the other side with the rocks. If you drive west on 60 it's the last entrance before the last bridge. It's one way. Get on that, go under the bridge and park. I always fished on the north side of the bridge and had better luck wading until water was about waste high. Throw towards the pile-ons for Black drum and sheephead and in that whole vicinity for others. Bait shop about 1 to 1 1/2 miles further west on the left. Will probably give you better info. Smooth casting


----------



## Tampa_Kevin (Aug 11, 2003)

Much thanks. I'll give it a try over the next few weeks.

-Kevin


----------

